# rapidshare Premium-Points?



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 17, 2007)

what is rapidshare Premium-Points?
how many point i want to get rapidshare Premium accuont???


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 17, 2007)

Rapidshare gives 1 point for each download by *free* user for the files you uploaded.

10000 points and you get a new Account 



> *What are Premium-Points?*
> Upload your files in your Premium-Zone, and you will get points for downloads of your files. You can then convert your collected points to free premium-accounts. (Check "Convert points" in your premium-zone.) You can also extend your own premium-account for free. You will get one point per download if the downloader is a free-user AND your file is bigger than 1 MB AND the downloader has generated less than 5 points in the last hour. These rules have been introduced to protect us from abuse.


----------

